# Leftist ( DEMOCRAT ) Shooter in Buffalo, New York Posted a 180 Page Leftist HATE Filled Manifesto, Why Didn't The FBI Investigate ?????



## thirteenknots (May 16, 2022)

This latest shooting incident could have been completely avoided had the
Biden administration's FBI done their due diligence and honored just the 
Nations Law Enforcement's statement " To Protect And Serve " not to 
mention the FBI Motto “Fidelity, Bravery, and Integrity.” 


Read the Manifesto and you will know just what " Side " this demented killer
was coming from, not to mention the fact that an 18 year old was this far
infected with the policies/ideologies that only originate from the " DEMOCRAT "
left.

The list of filthy disgusting policies/ideologies the DEMOCRATS have pushed in
this country to date is just profound.

Buffalo Shooter's Manifesto Promotes "Great Replacement" Theory, Antisemitism and Previous Mass Shooters | Anti-Defamation League (adl.org)


----------



## thirteenknots (May 16, 2022)

It does NOT matter the Melanin content, they come in ALL pigments !

Wikipedia List of " Mass " shooters in 2022 below.

List of mass shootings in the United States in 2022 - Wikipedia


No weapon can fire on it's own, it absolutely has to have Human engagement !


----------

